# Menu Style Dock Mac OS X en Flash



## GraphitosBrasil (19 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous...
J'ai élaboré un menu pour mon site http://graphitos.free.fr
Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, je peux fournir le fichier source, facilement adaptable et paramétrable.
A plus...


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

je suis assez interessé par le .fla de ton menu.... juste pour comparer avec les autres sources du même menu et ainsi comprendre comment tu a su élaborer ce menu.

envoies moi sur ******@pixelemon.com


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi Graphitos, j'ai déjà eu un .fla dans ce style mais c'était un peu galère à gérer, si c'est plus simple ça m'intéresse (tu auras ton nom cité si je l'utilise)... contacte-moi en MP please...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2004)

Vraiment génial ton dock ! 
Si tu peux me l'envoyer sur [b][color=green]****[/color][/b]@free.fr je t'en serai reconnaissant.


----------



## alan.a (19 Décembre 2004)

Tip top, fluide, vraiment bien, bravo !!
Je n'ai aucune source pour comparer mais ton .fla me tente aussi.

Voici mon mail ******@alan-aubry.com

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Pareil tout pareil que les autres ! si tu peux me l'envoyé aussi  ******@tribu-cochard.info

Merci chef !


----------



## yoav (20 Décembre 2004)

Je suis également intéressé... merci d'avance!

******@yahoo.com


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (20 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est ! Vous pouvez aller regarder dans votre chaussette-mail pendue sur la cheminée...
Le cadeau est parti, si vous captez pas quelque chose, parlez-moi en ok?
Et Joyeux Noël à vous tous !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

C'est vraiment cool! J'peux l'avoir moi aussi   ******@hotmail.com


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2004)

tout pareil, je le veux, je le veux ! 
******@wanadoo.fr


----------



## aguenokk (23 Décembre 2004)

vraiment bien fait ton menu... 
moi aussi je le veux bien pour noël    à *****@apinc.org*

Merci et Joyeux Noël à tous!


----------



## mxmac (6 Janvier 2005)

sympa ce menu c'est domage que les fenetres ne reagissement pas façon os X... mais le menu est bien fait c'est clair


----------



## Forenheit (9 Janvier 2005)

Sympa ce site. Les animations flash sont très fluide et le temps de chargement très bon.
Bravo !


----------



## buz (10 Janvier 2005)

super fluide c'est vrai... super boulot, je peux vous le demander pour noel
? meme si j'ai un peu de retard?

je vous tend ma web chaussette.
merci a vous

******@voila.fr


----------



## Sky My Wife (10 Janvier 2005)

GraphitosBrasil a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ! Vous pouvez aller regarder dans votre chaussette-mail pendue sur la cheminée...
> Le cadeau est parti, si vous captez pas quelque chose, parlez-moi en ok?
> Et Joyeux Noël à vous tous !!


 c'est vrai ?
Le oère noel habite au Brésil ?
Ben ça alors...
Moi c'est ******@image-magie.ch
Mias ton site est vraiment génial en plus et j'adore tes photos...


----------



## MrGAG (20 Janvier 2005)

cool le menu, je serai plutot interessé aussi, la source va etre pleine d'enseignement pour moi ... 

mon e mail : ******@hotmail.com

voila, en esperant que c'est toujours d'actualité ...
bravo pour ton site  !! 

MrGAG


----------



## mxmac (20 Janvier 2005)

mais arrétez !!!!! vous étes FOU ? je vous explique, macgé est trés bien référencé, et vous donnez vos mail perso comme ça en clair dans le texte.... ne vous plaignez pas si vous vous retrouvez avec 200 spams de viagra dans la semaine... les robots vous connaissez ? franchement les messages privés sont la pour ça !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathoov (19 Février 2005)

Quelqu'un aurrai reçu ce magnifique menu ? Moi la personne n'a pas répondu, quelqu'un peut me l'envoyer ? Merci d'avance ! Mon mail : mathoov [@] gmail.com
Merci d'avance


----------



## A2P (19 Février 2005)

Salut !

Super le menu ! Je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'adapter comme je veux sur mon site mais si cela tient toujours, ça me dit de voir les sources histoire de comprendre comment cela fonctionne ! (je débute en flash...)
Si jamais ce menu fait une entrée sur mon site, je citerais bien entendu ton nom !

Merci par avance !

++

PS : tu peux me contacter par MP (je reçois déjà trop de spams )


----------



## BatMac51 (22 Février 2005)

Salut,
J'adore ton menu et suis aussi très inréressé par le fla si possible.
Mon mail : ******@wanadoo.fr
Merci d'avance!
BatMac


----------



## Mardo (25 Février 2005)

Salut, pareil, il est top !

******@club-internet.fr


----------



## mog (25 Février 2005)

Vraiment magnifique!!!  
Si tu pouvais me rajouter à la liste...
******@hispeed.ch
Merci bcp!


----------



## canardo (25 Février 2005)

fantastico ! voce e demais cara !
quero quero quero !!!

voce pode me mandar a patrick   @    canardo  .  com

valeu ;-)


----------



## Webmr (25 Février 2005)

Tu peux me l'envoyer a moi aussi :rose: J'aimerais l'utiliser pour mon site si ça ne te dérange pas ? Ton nom seras bien sur cité 

Webmr**@hotmail.fr  (sans les étoiles bien sur )


----------



## werbfr (6 Mars 2005)

trop fort !! je l'aimerai beaucoup aussi !!!
******@free.fr


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Mars 2005)

Ouais, je veux bien aussi !!


----------



## mog (6 Mars 2005)

Si jamais, j'ai trouvé ça.


----------



## 2-fre (18 Mars 2005)

Super bleufant, c le meilleur dock sous flash que j'ai vue sur le net, car il y a pleins de mauvaise copie pour faire genre....

bref, bien evidement moi aussi je veux bien le fichier... s'iou plait !!!!  
****[/b]@wanadoo.fr


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais, j'ai trouvé ça.



trop fort !!!!! mog je dis BRAVO tu as débusqué l'imposteur !!! GraphitosBrasil c'est pas joli de s'approprier le bien d'autrui.. et de frimer avec !!!! pour reprendre brice de nyce il t'as CASSÉ !!! 
d'autant que la version ascript 1 est 100 % semblable a ce que tu nous as montré... houououou !

Moralité aux imprudents qui lachent leur email sur ce site (et vont se retrouver spamés comme des malades) arretez de suplier le "genereux" donnateur... allez telecharger ce menu sur le site linké par mog il y a le .fla la-bas !!! pour ceux qui ont mx 2004 y'a une version ascript 2 qui est bien plus belle en plus !!!!


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

l'auteur du joli menu dock os X en flash est : Web Design and Web Development Toronto : J.R. Graphix

pour les autres... houououououuuoouououououououou


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (22 Mars 2005)

Premièrement, je ne me suis jamais approprié quoique ce soit de qui que ce soit l'ami, de plus, où est le problème de se servir de scripts, les adapter, et au mieux tenter les expliquer?
Internet se doit de continuer d'être ce réseau d'échange, et je continuerai à reprendre des scripts, les adapter, et les distribuer, que ça te plaise ou non...
Maintenant si toi, tu programmes tes propres applis pour créer, je dis bravo, mais tu peux d'ores et déjà te préparer à distribuer ce genre de message sur tous les sites de sources, parceque finallement, elles servent à quoi toutes ces sources?
Et pour info, ce n'était pas sur ce site que j'avais récupéré cette source, comme quoi, qui est réellement le créateur?


----------



## mog (22 Mars 2005)

En mentionnant ce lien, je ne cherchais pas du tout à discréditer GraphitosBrazil. Comme il l'a dit, Internet a avant tout été créer pour être un vecteur d'idée et de logiciels LIBRES. 



> trop fort !!!!! mog je dis BRAVO tu as débusqué l'imposteur !!!



Tu devrais plutot remercier l'ami Google...   Maintenant, si t'insistes... Y'a toujours la p'tite bou-boule!


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

GraphitosBrasil a dit:
			
		

> Premièrement, je ne me suis jamais approprié quoique ce soit de qui que ce soit l'ami, de plus, où est le problème de se servir de scripts, les adapter, et au mieux tenter les expliquer?
> Internet se doit de continuer d'être ce réseau d'échange, et je continuerai à reprendre des scripts, les adapter, et les distribuer, que ça te plaise ou non...
> Maintenant si toi, tu programmes tes propres applis pour créer, je dis bravo, mais tu peux d'ores et déjà te préparer à distribuer ce genre de message sur tous les sites de sources, parceque finallement, elles servent à quoi toutes ces sources?
> Et pour info, ce n'était pas sur ce site que j'avais récupéré cette source, comme quoi, qui est réellement le créateur?



loin de la mon propos mais je trouve juste qu'au lieu de laisser des gens mettre betement en peril leur boite mail tu aurais pu donner le lien vers le site ou tu as récupéré ce .fla... question de bon sens... 

je ne peste pas contre les sites collaboratifs... j'y participe pas mal... du moment qu'il y a un vrai echange.... et oui merci je programme mes propres interfaces et je chope des scripts et idée...comme tout le monde [mode vilain garçon]mais j'adapte a ce que je veux faire je ne copie colle pas...chacun son truc... [/mode vilain garçon] et quand je trouve un bon script je le recommande en linkan le site sur lequel je l'ai trouvé.......... 

la meilleur chose a faire pour bien bosser c'est tout de même les tuts de macromedia... c'est grace a ça que j'ai developpé les 3/4 de mes applis... tout y est... apres pour débuggué un bon site collaboratif et c'est bon !


sans rancunes ça m'a fait rire c'est tout, d'ou le ton sacastique !   voilou vive internet et les internaut'egaux....


----------



## deftones (22 Mars 2005)

GraphitosBrasil a dit:
			
		

> Premièrement, je ne me suis jamais approprié quoique ce soit de qui que ce soit l'ami, de plus, où est le problème de se servir de scripts, les adapter, et au mieux tenter les expliquer?
> Internet se doit de continuer d'être ce réseau d'échange, et je continuerai à reprendre des scripts, les adapter, et les distribuer, que ça te plaise ou non...
> Maintenant si toi, tu programmes tes propres applis pour créer, je dis bravo, mais tu peux d'ores et déjà te préparer à distribuer ce genre de message sur tous les sites de sources, parceque finallement, elles servent à quoi toutes ces sources?
> Et pour info, ce n'était pas sur ce site que j'avais récupéré cette source, comme quoi, qui est réellement le créateur?



Sois cohérent dans ton raisonnement... Le fait fait de dire que tu as conçu quelque chose en te servant d'un script déjà existant, c'est te l'approprier.
Et cela ne t'aurais rien coûté de dire d'où venait l'inspiration...  C'est également ça l'échange.


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

deftone dit vrai.... 





			
				GraphitosBrasil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous...
> J'ai élaboré un menu pour mon site ....


 la tu dis pas j'ai trouvé sur le net... alors ne fais pas les redresseurs de tords effarouché par le vilain moqueur méchant qui est contre le reste des gens et le bon sens... gaulé !!!


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (22 Mars 2005)

Ok, la prochaine fois je dis sur quel site j'ai gaulé un script (FlashKit en l'occurence), l'adresse Ip avec laquelle je me suis connecté, l'horaire et tout et tout...
Excusez-moi d'avoir voulu partager ce script, je le ferai plus je vous promets !!!( trop bon, trop con )


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

GraphitosBrasil a dit:
			
		

> Ok, la prochaine fois je dis sur quel site j'ai gaulé un script (FlashKit en l'occurence), l'adresse Ip avec laquelle je me suis connecté, l'horaire et tout et tout...
> Excusez-moi d'avoir voulu partager ce script, je le ferai plus je vous promets !!!( trop bon, trop con )



tu confonds tout... si tu es si cool que tu veux le faire paraitre arrete de jouer la victime que tu n'es pas et de nous préter de fausse intention... un petit lien aurait été plus efficace pour les gens et moins bon pour les states de ton site j'en conviens monsieur cool... alors dit plutot ou tu as péché ce trés bon script as1 et voilou ça pourra aider des gens... tu auras moins de succés tu sera moins admiré mais ou est la grandeur... partager sans négocier en aidant sans retour ou profiter en se faisant passer pour un autres ?


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

Dans le forum phot le premier a avoir mis la main sur le script picturewiever a linké direct sans se faire passer pour le créateur, c'est la la morale de l'histoire... partage vraiment !


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (22 Mars 2005)

Bon alors je vais t'expliquer un petit truc vite fait ok?
Des sources et des copies de source html que je glâne au fur et à mesure de mes navigations, j'en ai un dossier rempli de plus de 6000 !!!!! Que je mélange, j'adapte (hooouuuuu !!!! que je copie c'est vrai, je vais d'ailleurs retirer la fonction Pomme+C/Pomme+V, faudra que tu m'expliques comment entrer ça dans le Terminal ok?)
Tout ça pour dire que je suis incapable de te donner l'origine ne serait-ce que de 10% de toutes les sources que je possède.
Et pour finir, pour ce qui est des stats d'accès sur mon site, j'en ai, mais réellement, rien à foutre!!!
Ca me fait plaisir quand je reçois un compliment, j'essaie de corriger si je reçois une critique fondée, mais pour ce qui est de savoir si quelqu'un l'a visualisé du Japon ou du Guatémala, qu'est-ce que ça peut m'apporter?
Tu as peut-être la réponse? J'attends impatiemment !
A plus...


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

ma reponse ? oui passe a la version AS 2 sur le lien de mog elle est plus belle et n'a pas le bug de partir a gauche quand on entre et on sort du survole... sinon si je peux me permettre fais en sorte que tes pseudo fenetres d'os X soit redimentionnable et réagissent aux boutons ouvrir fermer minimiser.... voila ça ira...


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

quand j'aurais du temps je tenterais de faire un pseudo systeme X ça peut etre drole... si t'es sage je te donnerais les sources....


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (22 Mars 2005)

Je suis curieux de voir ça Grand Maître !  
Essaie juste de nous pondre ça avant Mac OS XV, sinon ça va paraître démodé !!!


----------



## mxmac (22 Mars 2005)

bonne idée petit scarabé... ... faut attendre X.4... comme ça il sera a la mode 2 ans...


----------



## Forenheit (22 Mars 2005)

Z'avez pas fini, oui !    
Et patati, et patata ; copieur et tricheur par-ci, puis zorro et justicier par là, etc...
Donnez moi plutôt des points discos sur ma boule pour vous mettre d'accord


----------



## Monico (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

je sais pas si c'est toujours possible mais j'aimerai bien avoir le menu flash car c'est exactement ce que je recherche.

Merci d'avance

mon adresse : ******@hotmail.com


----------



## mog (10 Avril 2005)

si jamais, y'a un lien déposé juste avant, qui renvoie a deux exemples de dock flash


----------



## Monico (11 Avril 2005)

Je suis désolé mais je suis allé voir les 2 sites mais j arrive pas à trouver le fichier correspondant. Quelqu'un pourrait il m aider?

Merci


----------



## nikolo (12 Avril 2005)

tu sais pas lire à mon avis.

Bon passons : lien direct (faut flash ne pas oublier ) : http://jrgraphix.net/research/flash/dock.zip

pour le 2eme à toi de le trouver.


----------



## mxmac (12 Avril 2005)

un analphabète....


----------



## mog (12 Avril 2005)

Vivement VoiceOver sur les sites...


----------



## bga_O (4 Juillet 2005)

Salut Graphitos, salutations aux autres...

je suis extrêmement interressé par ce menu...
si quelqu un avait la gentillesse de me contacter par MP 

merci


----------



## bga_O (4 Juillet 2005)

ttes mes confuses le site est magnifique  merci pour ce lien


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2005)

Marrant ça, j'avais demandé le .fla à Grafito et en fait je me suis rendu compte après que j'avais déjà ce .fla (pris sur FlashFrance je crois ou FlashNet en fait)... mais j'ai pas fait le rapprochement...


----------



## bga_O (6 Juillet 2005)

re bonjour !

voila je voulais que l on parle de ce .fla, 
j' ai changé les icones pour y mettres les miennes (en fait j aimerai m en servitr pour un diaporama.

pour que ça marche j ai simplement renomé les occurences comme celles existant déjà, à savoir (1, 2, ...) avec une taille identique aux anciennes icones.
au niveau du script j'ai simplement changé n= par le nombre d'icones présents dans l'animation.

ctrl+entrée et voila ce que j'obtiens, mes images sont toutes décalées vers le bas, le haut de l'icone se retrouve à la moitié du rectangle gris et le bas de l'icone se retrouve carrément à l'exterieure alors que sur mon .fla pas du tout !

j'ai donc lu le script, qui est pour un ignorant qui commence à s'y mettre assez hard.
mais pas moyen de trouvé le moyen de "recentrer" mes icones.
j'ai fais plusieurs test mais ils ne donnent rien :'(

j'ai tenté d'envoyer un message sur le site où je l avais telecharge mais celui ci n'apparait meme pas, donc je peux d'hors et deja occulté une réponse probable.

si il y a des experts en AS qui pourrait nous instruire qd à ce script  merci énormémént !

bien à vous


----------



## mxmac (7 Juillet 2005)

deja fait voir parce que lascript c'est pas dans une boule de crystal...


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> mais arrétez !!!!! vous étes FOU ? je vous explique, macgé est trés bien référencé, et vous donnez vos mail perso comme ça en clair dans le texte.... ne vous plaignez pas si vous vous retrouvez avec 200 spams de viagra dans la semaine... les robots vous connaissez ? franchement les messages privés sont la pour ça !!!!!!!!




*[note du modérateur]*

hum... mxmac a raison. j'ai juste modifié l'aspect des messages. libre à vous de vouloir recevoir des spams. Mais ne venez pas vous plaindre ensuite (comme cela fut le cas dans le passé) que c'est depuis votre passage sur macgé que vous en recevez. Effectivement (et le fait qu'alan le fasse ne me rassure pas), le fait de laisser votre mail en clair et sans décodeur est un don du ciel pour le plus basique des robots récupérateurs d'adresses mails. ma modif ne change pas grand-chose, elle demande juste au robot un peu plus de perspicacité.

les Messages Privés (MP) sont là pour celà.

ps 1 : en plus, j'ai autre chose à faire le matin quand je sèche dans ma serviette !!


----------



## mxmac (7 Juillet 2005)

y'en a qui on eu des problemes ? désolé d'avoir eu raison...


----------



## rom1 CommUnik (17 Juillet 2005)

et bien effectivement je n'est pas vu mieux au niveau menu dock-like ...

est il possible de voire ce fameux .fla mon adresse : blablabla@free.fr
en tout cas bravo, comme dise les autre, tres fluide, tout bien !!!

++++
Rom1


----------



## moi et moi seul (21 Juillet 2005)

je peux stp c'est exellent ! delsaux1"ENLEVEZMOISIOUPLAIT"@yahoo.fr


----------



## mxmac (21 Juillet 2005)

ouai super "moi et moi seul" over cool ,  


h&#233;&#233;&#233; tu sais lire ??? relis les messages au lieu de faire nimportenaouk !!! et modifie vite ton message innocent !  

apres tu donne du travail a al&#232;m qui devient tout n&#233;nerv&#233;, alors qu'en lisant tu n'aurais pas ce genre de bl&#232;mes...   du modo : 
P.S. : si tu as pas compris faut pas mettre ton mail dans un message c'est suicidaire niveau SPAM, apres faudra pas te plaindre !!!

P.S. special dedicasse modo : un tit' tour de clef ?


----------



## vincentsurlenet (28 Juillet 2005)

Juste pour dire BRAVO !


----------



## p.e.d.r.o. (8 Octobre 2005)

Je suis &#233;galement int&#233;ress&#233;... merci

pedroduarte"ENLEVEZMOISIOUPLAIT"@walla.com


----------



## Paradise (17 Octobre 2005)

kikou ce topic est ag&#233; mais je tente quan meme
paradise_club"ENLEVEZMOISIOUPLAIT"@hotmail.fr
si tu peu me balancer le fichier
ps; super stile merci


----------



## mxmac (18 Octobre 2005)

heu je fais &#231;a pour faire fermer ce post d'innocents.... pas pour me faire exclure merci de comprendre mon geste...



*arretez de mettre votre mail bande de... bande d'imbeciles heureux*


----------



## nikolo (18 Octobre 2005)

*Tu ferais mieux d'expliquer pourquoi ils ne doivent pas mettre leur adresse mail en clair au lieu de gueuler .*

*Pas d'adresse mail complete sinon les robots sevissant sur internet vont recuperer vos adresses mails et vous envoyer des milliers de spams.*


----------



## Paradise (18 Octobre 2005)

mxmac cela ce capte qu en faite le boulet ici c est toi mec....


----------



## mxmac (19 Octobre 2005)

je suis peut etre un boulet mais al&#232;m aussi dans ce cas j'ai rien besoin d'expliquer quand tout est deja expliqu&#233; deux foix dans le fil du post

on se calme mx 

alors paradise fais une croix sur le mail que tu as mis parce que la il doit deja etre dans une centaine de liste de spam.... amuse tu toi biens boulet analphab&#232;te !


----------



## mxmac (19 Octobre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> *Tu ferais mieux d'expliquer pourquoi ils ne doivent pas mettre leur adresse mail en clair au lieu de gueuler .*
> *Pas d'adresse mail complete sinon les robots sevissant sur internet vont recuperer vos adresses mails et vous envoyer des milliers de spams.*



* tu pourrais simplement dire que le lien direct pour telecharber ce fameux fichier se trouve dans un de tes posts plus haut au lieu de faire de la redite d'alem...*   

donc je le reprend

*
lien direct pour avoir ce fichier sans y laisser son email !!!! cliquez ci dessous sur l'adresse, le fichier vient de ce site donc vous le telechargerez directement... pas besoin de mettre votre courriel :
http://jrgraphix.net/research/flash/dock.zip*

qui c'est le boulet ? celui qui pense aux autres ou celui qui ne pense qu'a lui en faisant des erreurs de debutant sur le net ??? et qui en plus ce la joue insultant ?

Ouh l&#224;, on se calme ici... :modo:
J'ai redimensionn&#233; ton texte &#224; une taille convenable. :modo:

iMax


----------



## nikolo (19 Octobre 2005)

t'es un furieux toi . 

depuis mars et ta remarque sur le .fla tu t'es pas calm&#233;.


----------



## mxmac (19 Octobre 2005)

tu trouve malin de laisser des gens se faire pourrir leurs email moi non... quand en plus tout est expliqué trois fois de la discution... ça me fait un peu peter les plombs... elle avait quoi ma reflexion sur le .fla ?


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2005)

et moi je peux l'avoir aussi à l'adresse : benkenobi@jeveuxrecevoirdesspams.com ?


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

bon, je laisse ce sujet ouvert mais je vous en prie : pour vous et votre boite aux lettres, *ne donnez pas en clair votre adresse mail*. les Messages Priv&#233;s existent et sont l&#224; pour cela !!

mxmac : envoie un mp plutot que hurler ici, je suis plus attentif &#224; mes mails que macg&#233; en ce moment !


----------



## Mr. Pow ! (24 Octobre 2005)

Ah c'est g&#233;nial ! tu as du passer trop de tps &#224; le faire ! Tu peux m'envoyer le fichier source ? mon mail : creamy_flooderN'APASLULESUJETC'ESTDINGUEPOURTANT@hotmail.com

quand tu auras compris que je viens de t'&#233;viter pas mal de spams, tu arr&#234;teras les coups de boule rouge (qui au vu de ton nombre de posts ne font rien). d'ici l&#224;, je te rappelle que tu n'es qu'un nioube et qu'avant de ne plus l'&#234;tre, il serait de bon ton de lire l'int&#233;gralit&#233; des messages avant de r&#233;pondre &#224; un sujet. la prochaine fois, tape sept fois ton post sur le clavier avant de le poster.


----------



## nikolo (24 Octobre 2005)

Mr. Pow ! a dit:
			
		

> *Ah c'est génial ! tu as du passer trop de tps à le faire ! Tu peux m'envoyer le fichier source ? mon mail : **creamy_flooder@hotmail.com*


 
je vois que tu fais gaffe aux remarques toi surtout celle d'un modo qui post juste avant toi.


----------



## Yakamya (2 Novembre 2005)

SI vous voulez recevoir vos email dans votre boite email favorite sans spam : http://www.jetable.org/fr/index


----------



## Mr. Pow ! (2 Novembre 2005)

Hein quoi ? Génial ce truc !   Vous pouvez me l'envoyer à 3ezr445ezr455zer@jetable.net ?   Héhé, je rigole      , merci pour le lien vers le .zip :rateau:


----------



## dda (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

je suis à la recher d'un dock dans ce style (c'est à dire superbe !!!) si le fla est toujours dispo y a t'il une adresse pr le telecharger ??

C bon j'avais pas tout lu, merci bien pr le zip, lé vraiment superbbeeeuuuu !!!

@bientot


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2005)

GENIALISSIME ! carrement bien fait, bravo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

je vais te faire de la pub sur mon site tien !


----------



## GraphitosBrasil (29 Novembre 2005)

Merci bien, c'est sympa !!!


----------



## obi wan (8 Décembre 2005)

ouais enfin avant de lui faire de la pub moi je relirais tout le post quand même... tant qu'à faire autant faire de la pub à celui qui a conçu le code, et pas à celui qui le redistribue...

Graphitos, je viens de relire tout le post et de vérifier toutes ces co*****ies de sources etc... et c'est bien vrai que tu n'es pas le concepteur de ce menu... te laisser féliciter pour ça, c'est un peu limite quand même...

Personnellement, je distribue quelques sources et quelques classes AS2 sur internet. Voire mon boulot redistribué sans qu'on me cite, ça m'énerverait prodigieusement tu vois...

Tu es d'une mauvaise fois hallucinante... tu commences quand même ton post par, je cite : "J'ai élaboré un menu pour mon site..."

Je te jure que quand on code quelque chose depuis le début, on s'en souvient, et quand on a juste récupéré et un petit peu bidouillé une source, on ne doit pas dire "j'ai élaboré...".

Question de respect vis à vis de l'auteur.


Continue à copier... les mecs que tu copies sont déjà en train de faire autre chose, et c'est pour ça qu'ils sont meilleurs :rateau:


----------



## .Steff (8 Décembre 2005)

non t'es serieux il l'a pompé????
Si c'est le cas c'est vraiment pas cool d'avoir posté comme ca...
En tout cas qui que ce soit qu'il l'ai fait...Chapeau.


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais, j'ai trouvé ça.




sur ce, ça n'a que trop duré.

on ferme !!


----------

